# Any body been to Lime Tree Park in Buxton?



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi, 

Would like to go away for 2-3 day in between Christmas and New Year, tried a few CC sites and C&CC sites either full or closed, phone up Lime Tree Park got booked in OK (27-29th) there will be no shower and toilets (closed) but water/hook up/hard stand it's all we need for few days to get away, the person took the booking seems very nice, the site looks very nice too, any body been there before?

Gasper


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Don't know it but please report your findings: Buxton one of our favourite places.

Harvey


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Gasper, we stayed there on the way home from Binton rally and it is a lovely site. The is a big Morrisons store at the site road entrance, and lovely walk into the town, and of course Buxton is a great town with loads too see, have a great break.


Bob


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Bob, nice to know can walk to Morrison for breakfast and into town. Will follow up my finding after New Year, Harvey.

Gasper


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*Hiya*

Hiya Gaspa, i am Mike , the assistant warden at Limetree, i will not be there over xmas/new year. When you turn into the entrance, the parking is on the right hand side, in the late arrivals/overflow area. Eight hard standing pitches with electric points.

Pick any pitch, the reception will be manned by Paul and Jane, ( the full time wardens ), the reception is open 10am to 4 pm. If you arrive outside of these times, just park up, plug in and see them in the morning,if they are not in the office, there will be a sign on the door giving their location or phone number.

As you turn into the entrance there is a fresh water tap behind the hedge on your left, there is a grey water/chemical emptying point next to it. immediatley inside the entrance on the right, there is a grid on the floor, this is a grey waste point.

The nearest pub with good meals, is the Robin Hood, go back under the viaduct, turn right on the A515 to Buxton and the pub is about 750yds on the right, about a 15 min walk from the site.

Quickest way to Morrisons on foot, is by leaving the entrance, and slightly to the right across the road is a style, this footpath goes over a cow field, follow it, it brings you out at Morrisons, approx a 10 minute walk, boots required, if you don't fancy that, turn right out of the entrance and follow the road, it adds another 5 minutes.

Have a good xmas and new year and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

*Lime Tree Park*

Hi, Mike,
Thanks for your information, it was Paul took my booking. I am happier now and look forward to go to Lime tree park.

Mmm..., this forum has people from all kind of job/connection, good job I didn't make any remarks!

Gasper


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I wish all wardens were as nice as Mike [steersy]. . . thats what you call good service ! infact we may come visiting your site later on in the new year as we enjoy the Buxton area


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*Comments*

Gasper, we would love to hear more comments, good or bad, it's the only way to improve things.
I will tell Paul to warm up the mulled wine.

Mike.


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

*mulled wine*

"I will tell Paul to warm up the mulled wine. "

Hi, guys, did all you hear that?

Gasper


----------

